# Skatepark pics



## Starskream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bevan - Kickflip by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr




Jack - Boneless by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr

I really like the edit of colours on the second one, I bet some of you won't though, what you think?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm fine with the colors I just wish you were closer.


----------



## Starskream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

50 mill though.. Any closer and you wouldn't see the landing really


----------



## trabaker (Jul 16, 2012)

Starskream666 said:


> 50 mill though.. Any closer and you wouldn't see the landing really



I know that skaters like to see the ramp/rail/or w/e they are skating on in the frame but you didn't catch the landing in either one of these. I would crop more off of the bottom and left  to focus more on the subject. Nice expression in the second one.


----------



## GrantH (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the first one holds well for the wide angle. He's already in the air. 

The second on you could frame better from a lower angle and make the trick seem bigger than what it truly is. His shirt (to me) blends a bit too much with the trees.


----------



## Starskream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

trabaker said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> > 50 mill though.. Any closer and you wouldn't see the landing really
> ...



What do you mean by 'catch the landing'? you can see the landing easily in both. If you mean I didnt catch him landing on the floor, then why would I do that?


----------



## trabaker (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm referring to the 1/4 of the frame that is dead space that doesn't add to the photo other than a tree and a trash can. Mainly the second shot where the kid still has his foot on the ground; I feel like the action is too far away and the left third of the frame is a distraction. I think the first shot works better because he is in the air and further in the frame. That's just my two cents, others will disagree.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jul 16, 2012)

Like the pictures, could be either closer or get a different lens.  You  have decent timing, but leave much of the frame 'open' and your skater gets lost.  Crop it a bit, and 'erase' the guys around him.  Very, very quick edit.


----------



## Starskream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

^
Sorry but that isn't how you frame skate photos. And I will never frame them like that. That is just showing him in the air, you don't see any of the obstacle or the landing so the crop is pointless because he could be doing it on the floor for all people know. It takes away far too much from the scene. The actual trick is only part of the shot in skate shots... The obstacle and environment are just as important.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 16, 2012)

This is going down just like last time. :thumbup:


----------



## CMfromIL (Jul 16, 2012)

Starskream666 said:


> ^
> Sorry but that isn't how you frame skate photos. And I will never frame them like that. That is just showing him in the air, you don't see any of the obstacle or the landing so the crop is pointless because he could be doing it on the floor for all people know. It takes away far too much from the scene. The actual trick is only part of the shot in skate shots... The obstacle and environment are just as important.



Ok.  Change the crop, but your initial image was too open.  Or on the flipside, forget anything I said and keep shooting the way you currently are.  Perfect for a scrapbook, for people that don't mind wide open spaces with random strangers photobombing their pictures.  Either way it's a win.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 16, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This is going down just like last time. :thumbup:



Yep.  Same subject, same arguments, same old same old.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 16, 2012)

I also find that there's too much space and in the first one he's too close to the top of the frame. I know the environment is important because it gives the photos context, but when the photo is 70% background and 30% subject it just lessens the interest in the photo as a whole.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jul 16, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I also find that there's too much space and in the first one he's too close to the top of the frame. I know the environment is important because it gives the photos context, but when the photo is 70% background and 30% subject it just lessens the interest in the photo as a whole.



No, now I'm starting to appreciate the genius of the OP.  He's making a statement about people not wanting to be confined to small spaces.  To that end he's using an inadequte lens to convey a timeless shot of youth 'fighting the man'.  If he would have only tilted the camera 27.5 degrees to give the added 'artistic flair' I would have bought them both.  Or not.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 16, 2012)

CMfromIL said:
			
		

> No, now I'm starting to appreciate the genius of the OP.  He's making a statement about people not wanting to be confined to small spaces.  To that end he's using an inadequte lens to convey a timeless shot of youth 'fighting the man'.  If he would have only tilted the camera 27.5 degrees to give the added 'artistic flair' I would have bought them both.  Or not.



And yet nobody has commented on my milky way photo in the landscape gallery *hinthint  *. Am I too....conventional...


----------



## CMfromIL (Jul 16, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> CMfromIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you have managed to capture Uranus riding a push scooter in the background you cannot match the OP in unconventional shooting.  However based on your begging I'll go check it out.


----------



## Starskream666 (Jul 17, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I also find that there's too much space and in the first one he's too close to the top of the frame. I know the environment is important because it gives the photos context, but when the photo is 70% background and 30% subject it just lessens the interest in the photo as a whole.
> ...



No you just don't frame skate photos as tightly as you suggested. Carry on with the sarcasm though, it brings allot to the thread.


----------



## Starskream666 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This is going down just like last time. :thumbup:


So why do you feel the need to keep coming and making irrelevant comments


----------



## irishguy0224 (Jul 27, 2012)

Starskream666 said:


> No you just don't frame skate photos as tightly as you suggested. Carry on with the sarcasm though, it brings allot to the thread.



As does your phenomenal spelling  

I like the first shot them most, but it needs to be cropped down a bit. Too much dead space. The second shot does nothing for me.


----------



## durhamskywriter (Jul 27, 2012)

not all photos have to be approached the same way. this one is tightly cropped because i wanted to focus on the skater's form (and i wanted to bring attention to his shadow):



Durham County Library's 'Skateboard Jam' by durhamskywriter, on Flickr

and with this one, i wanted to add more "atmosphere," so i included more scenery:



Durham County Library's 'Skateboard Jam' by durhamskywriter, on Flickr

&#8230; and here, i included even more atmosphere&#8212;i wanted to show off our lovely downtown skyline:



Durham County Library's 'Skateboard Jam' by durhamskywriter, on Flickr

mind you, these are early efforts. i hung out at a skate shop, thumbed through a few skateboard magazines looking at the photos, and decided to give it a go! now that i've had time to critique my work, i'm anxious to go out and try again.  

Skarskream666, don't fight back so hard! always be willing to learn from others. there's plenty of room for improvement, and that's not gonna happen if you already feel that you're doing the best you can. when i look at my skateboard photos&#8212;thinking objectively now&#8212;i believe that i have good timing. however, i now realize that i should consider using a flash unless i make the switch to shooting white people exclusively.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

My board:


----------



## ginoo (Jul 29, 2012)

first one isn't in a skatepark, but down the street from one 

second one is a gap over pyramid to 50


----------



## RanD (Jul 29, 2012)

Both pictures seem soft to me, but that could just be bad IQ. Also watch people in the background, nothing ruins a shot like a photobomber does(no one in the background should be as much in focus as the subject. Aslo watch the foregorund, that grass is distracting me. Here is how I would crop these images.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2012)

I recommend getting closer and exploring the concepts of visual image composition that have been developed through trial and error over the last couple thousand years. - Composition (visual arts) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 29, 2012)

I understand the concept behind skateboard photography, I had a look though some skateboard magazines, and I still just think the majority all end up looking the same, especially what's posted on here.  They are all shot too loose, backgrounds are messy and most look like they were shot without any thought.  

They always generate arguments.  I'm not sure there is another subject that does this.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep!

The same, not very professional, copied endlessly technique in many of the shots.

Of course the magazine editors pick the shots that get put in the magazines. But for the most part, the editors are limited to using what ever photos they can get.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Jul 29, 2012)

The comps not that imo, but skatepark photos are still skatepark photos... If you can go find some street spots, makes for much more interesting pictures. And seriously dude? A boneless down a tiny drop? Watch the trick selection too haha


----------



## jfrabat (Jul 30, 2012)

I know typically you have wide open shots in skateboarding to show the obstacle and where the skater will land, but in the case of #1, I feel a portrait shot would work better and would not take out neither the landing nor the obstacle, and leave you with a bigger subject in the frame...  In case of shots like these, it is also better to get closer and use a wide angle, as it should exagerate the height  and make it more dramatic (assuming you shoot from down low)...  Just my 2 cents.


----------

